# SVN - cachen and session nicht commiten



## Spin (5. Jan 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

und zwar liegt bei mir der tmp Ordner mit im svn und ich möchte gerne über Eclipse verhindern, dass dieser mit commitet wird. Wie kann ich das einstellen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bartleby (5. Jan 2012)

"Add to ignore list".


----------



## Spin (5. Jan 2012)

Moin, würde ich ja gerne. Aber ich habe irgendwann mal die ersten sachen commitet und nun steht mir die Option: "Ignore" nicht mehr zu verfügung. (ausgegraut)

Wie kann ich das ändern? vielen dank.


----------



## Peter W. Marth (5. Jan 2012)

Das müsste helfen:

eclipse - Subclipse svn:ignore - Stack Overflow


----------

